# TULLN - City of Roses at the Danube (Lower Austria)



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


capricorn2000 said:



wow beautiful authentic medieval town and I love those flowers.

Click to expand...

__Thank you for your kind words, capricorn! _
_And thank you all for liking!_


_Time to continue with some Tulln impressions..._


*Tulln - Salt Tower (9)*


_Today I show you a Roman tower from the 4th century which was part_
_of the Roman fort Commagenis. Until the 13th century part of the old _
_town fortification, in the 19th century salt storage. Restaurated in 1984 and 2004._


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_As the examples Tulln and Krems show - Lower Austria, the federal state which_
_surrounds Vienna, is well worth a visit. It offers beautiful, varied landscapes_
_from plains to mountainous regions and is rich of castles, churches, monasteries,_
_palaces and archaeological excavations._


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^

Both towns are splendid and, if I'm guessing correctly, because you said it's possible to travel till Wien in one hour from these towns (or at least till one of them, as I can remember), problably I would try to live there and go to work in Wien each weekday - I would have the better of two worlds


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Both towns are splendid and, if I'm guessing correctly, because you said it's possible to travel till Wien in one hour from these towns (or at least till one of them, as I can remember), problably I would try to live there and go to work in Wien each weekday - I would have the better of two worlds


Yes, both towns can be reached within about one hour from Vienna (Tulln a little less) -
to far for my taste.  Imagine, living in Krems you lose two hours a day by train travel.


Today I was in Melk (haha, the fever has got me! :lol, and I can tell you,
the train route to Tulln and Krems is by far more interesting and beautiful
than the one to Melk. Melk itself is incredible (I will give you a first impression
today), but the train travel leads through many tunnels, and outside the
tunnels walls ensure that you can't even see much of the clouds most of
the time. 



falp6 said:


> Nice pics!


Thank you, falp6, feel welcome in my thread!

Thank you all for looking in & liking!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This last set is also goegeous, dear Silvia! I loved Salt Tower!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

gratteciel said:


> This last set is also goegeous, dear Silvia! I loved Salt Tower!


 Thank you, dear Roberto! I love him too!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome for being an ancient place.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

skylark said:


> awesome for being an ancient place.


 Thank you very much, skylark!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

charming! like those old/medieval buildings.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

DWest said:


> charming! like those old/medieval buildings.


 Thanks a lot, DWest, and feel welcome to my thread!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

neat! quite interesting city.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photos of a beautiful city...I can see really old buildings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wonderful shots....like the city's old character.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice thread Silvia! lovely little town :applause:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of the details and the close-ups of the flowers.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice photos as in the previous ones. beautiful city indeed.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for your kind comments, *madonnagirl, alexander2000,*_
_*Christos, danmartin1985, Leon, marlonbasman *and* DaveF12*! _
_I'm glad that Tulln has found so many friends here! _
_The new ones: please feel welcome in this thread!_

_Thanks to all who liked!_


*Tulln - The Angels of Saint Stephens*


_We take a look at a part of the facade and the door of the old Saint Stephens Church:_

_







_


_We come a little closer..._

_







_


_... and see details of this beautiful part of the church:_

_







_


_







_


_At the entrance we find two groups of Baroque figures, two saints with angels. Here is one of them:_

_







_


_I'm sorry to say that those figures are in a bad condition - they would need_
_the loving care of restauration to survive._

_Now let me show you some of those angels which are really lovely and very expressive:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_For an example, you can see that the hands of the holy man are in a very bad condition:_

_







_


_The leg has broken away... _

_







_


_Doesn't he seem to cry: "Please help me! Restaurate me!" _

_







_


_Here we can take a look at the mythical creature that is behind the angels_
_on the church wall:_

_







_


_How nice this little angel levitates..._

_







_


_I would love to see that the Church and the town of Tulln take care of this_
_Baroque gem! Not "over-restauration" with white colour and so on, but a_
_little loving care so that the figures survive and can bring joy to coming generations too._

_Next time I will show you more of this beautiful church._


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Love your soulful photos,dear Silvia! Charming town


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Romashka01 said:


> Love your soulful photos,dear Silvia! Charming town


Your comments make me happy, dear Roman!  :hug:

Thank you all for liking!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, dear Silvia! What an interesting thread!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Both towns are splendid and, if I'm guessing correctly, because you said it's possible to travel till Wien in one hour from these towns (or at least till one of them, as I can remember), problably I would try to live there and go to work in Wien each weekday - I would have the better of two worlds





yansa said:


> Yes, both towns can be reached within about one hour from Vienna (Tulln a little less) -
> to far for my taste.  Imagine, living in Krems you lose two hours a day by train travel.


Well, sometimes I spend more than five hours each day traveling between Rio de Janeiro and Guapimirim, and would spend more if could be recompensed with this view: 



yansa said:


> _Thank you so much for your kind comments, *madonnagirl, alexander2000,*_
> _*Christos, danmartin1985, Leon, marlonbasman *and* DaveF12*! _
> _I'm glad that Tulln has found so many friends here! _
> _The new ones: please feel welcome in this thread!_
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice updates, Silvia :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Eduarqui said:


> Well, sometimes I spend more than five hours each day traveling between Rio de Janeiro and Guapimirim, and would spend more if could be recompensed with this view:


Well, Vienna has comparable art treasures too, so... 

More than five hours?! 
But for a house in the tropical rainforest I perhaps would spend so much time too, who knows... 
Primeval forests are dream landscapes for me.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Somehow I missed this thread.. beautiful photos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Taller said:


> Somehow I missed this thread.. beautiful photos!


Thank you very much, Taller, Better!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful shots of a wonderful place.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

marlonbasman said:


> beautiful shots of a wonderful place.


Thank you so much, marlonbasman!


----------

